# 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2009



## Veterano (18 Abr 2009 às 11:55)

Está a ser organizada uma caminhada na zona da Serra da Estrela, percorrendo a Rota dos Vales Glaciários (ver em http://www.cm-covilha.pt/simples/?f=2695). Esta rota compreende cinco percursos, dos quais pensamos efectuar dois:

  Rota do Vale Glaciário do Zêzere;

  Rota do Vale Glaciário de Loriga.

  As datas escolhidas são os dias [strike]10 e 11 de Junho[/strike]  * 30 e 31 de Maio*. Permite-se assim que quem trabalha/estuda aos sábados possa participar. Trata-se de uma época de calor moderado, anterior à fase de exames escolares e do período de férias.

  Estando ainda afastados do dia do evento, aceitam-se sugestões e comentários às rotas e datas escolhidas, principalmente por parte dos membros que conhecem bem a zona.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2009 às 14:46)

*Re: Caminhada pela Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - dias 10 e 11 de Ju*

Parece-me uma iniciativa interessante, mas só com mais algum tempo poderei dar certezas acerca da minha possível presença.

Obrigado por esta sugestão.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Abr 2009 às 04:28)

*Re: Caminhada pela Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - dias 10 e 11 de Ju*

*Pois então, uma visita aos famosos vales em “U”!* 
Gostava imenso de participar, pois da Serra da Estrela apenas conheço algumas zonas periféricas; mas por 2 dias, não sei ainda qual a possibilidade.


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2009 às 08:58)

*Re: Caminhada pela Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - dias 10 e 11 de Ju*



joseoliveira disse:


> *Pois então, uma visita aos famosos vales em “U”!*
> Gostava imenso de participar, pois da Serra da Estrela apenas conheço algumas zonas periféricas; mas por 2 dias, não sei ainda qual a possibilidade.



  Em princípio, a caminhada irá ser efectuada apenas num dia, se for só uma das rotas, uma manhã ou uma tarde será suficiente. A ideia contudo era partirmos de Manteigas de manhã cedo para percorrermos a 1ª rota indicada até à Torre (fazemos a rota em sentido inverso, a subir). Da parte de tarde, fariamos o trajecto da 2ª rota, da Torre até Loriga..

 Desta forma, quem entendesse não necessitava de dispôr de mais de um dia, se bem que o ideal seria pernoitar na região.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Abr 2009 às 00:19)

*Re: Caminhada pela Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - dias 10 e 11 de Ju*

Olá Veterano 

Sim claro, seria o ideal, mas caso fosse por apenas um dia, sentiria uma enorme pena por não completar o evento; “já estou a ver o filme”. Há muito tempo que desejava uma oportunidade de participar numa iniciativa destas…
Vou pensar. Entretanto vamos sendo informados das eventuais novidades, certo?


----------



## Veterano (21 Abr 2009 às 09:18)

*Re: Caminhada pela Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - dias 10 e 11 de Ju*



joseoliveira disse:


> Olá Veterano
> 
> Sim claro, seria o ideal, mas caso fosse por apenas um dia, sentiria uma enorme pena por não completar o evento; “já estou a ver o filme”. Há muito tempo que desejava uma oportunidade de participar numa iniciativa destas…
> Vou pensar. Entretanto vamos sendo informados das eventuais novidades, certo?



  A componente "social" do evento não está ainda definida. Como já aconteceu na caminhada na Sanabria, seria uma altura ideal para um convívio alargado (a gastronomia da região não deve ficar atrás à de Trás-Os-Montes), e um partilhar de experiências e de vivências.

  O programa definitivo gostaria de o apresentar fruto das vossas sugestões, sempre com o objectivo de reforçar os laços que já unem os membros desta magnífica comunidade!


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2009 às 15:03)

*Re: Caminhada pela Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - dias 10 e 11 de Ju*

Para que o entusiasmo cresça, aqui vai uma pequena sequência de fotografias do percurso Manteigas - Covão d'Ametade, ao longo do vale glaciar. 






​

As fotografias são do final de Abril de ano passado.
Em Junho certamente já não deveremos apanhar neve nas encostas.
Em contra partida a Serra deverá estar bem mais verde e florida.

Do lado de Loriga não tenho fotografias. Ainda...


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Abr 2009 às 21:46)

*Re: Caminhada pela Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - dias 10 e 11 de Ju*

Entusiasmo: bastante! 
A menos que surja algum imprevisto, posso dizer desde já que tenho mais de 90 % de hipóteses de integrar a equipa nesta caminhada. Devo dizer que esta ideia me entusiasmou desde o início e poderá ser um culminar de um desejo há muito adiado.
Claro, aguardamos ideias de possíveis participantes que conheçam a(s) área(s) envolvente(s); e que assim contribuam para fazer deste evento o que ele realmente merece.


----------



## ACalado (24 Abr 2009 às 22:35)

*Re: Caminhada pela Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - dias 10 e 11 de Ju*

Boas por motivos pessoais tenho andado um pouco longe do fórum só agora reparei neste tópico, acho que o local está muito bem escolhido ( claro que sou suspeito ) podem contar comigo para a caminhada pois uma coisa é certa quem vier não se irá arrepender pois o local é excelente  
se precisarem de ajuda  é só dizer


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Abr 2009 às 17:30)

*Re: Caminhada pela Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - dias 10 e 11 de Ju*

Bom, há que reunir sugestões. 
O tempo voa!


----------



## Henrique (29 Abr 2009 às 12:19)

*Re: Caminhada pela Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - dias 10 e 11 de Ju*

Já lá estou!


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2009 às 13:05)

*Re: Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - 30 e 31 de Maio*

Olá

Dada a excepcionalidade de feriados da 2ª semana de Junho com uma ponte muito prolongada que será aproveitada por muitas pessoas para umas mini-férias com as suas famílias, o encontro e a caminhada foi antecipado para o dia 30 e 31 de Maio. Foi equacionado o fim de semana de 6 e 7 Junho, mas o dia 7 é dia de dever cívico nas eleições europeias.

Para os que precisam, existem alguns alojamentos a preços mais acessíveis como por exemplo o Inatel de Manteigas (onde muito provavelmente ficará sediado o quartel general do encontro logo na noite de 29) e a Pousada da Juventude das Penhas da Saúde.

Inatel Serra da Estrela (Manteigas)
http://www.inatel.pt/Turismo/manteigas.htm

Pousada da Juventude Penhas da Saúde
http://juventude.gov.pt/Portal/Lazer/pt/PPEnhas_da_Saude.htm

Os detalhes do encontro e a caminhada serão discutidos entre todos ao longo dos próximos dias. Também teremos que ir acompanhando as previsões dos modelos para ver como estará o tempo até lá.

Agradece-se a todos os que queiram participar que manifestem o seu interesse, para articular alojamentos e/ou transportes/boleias. Faltam apenas 4 semanas.


----------



## Veterano (2 Mai 2009 às 22:26)

*Re: Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - 30 e 31 de Maio*



Vince disse:


> Olá
> 
> Agradece-se a todos os que queiram participar que manifestem o seu interesse.



  Dada a mudança de data (antecipação), é importante confirmar presenças o mais breve possível.

  Eu vou lá estar!


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Mai 2009 às 22:57)

*Re: Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - 30 e 31 de Maio*

boas

EU VOU  vou tentar saber mais coisas sobre a furgoneta, em principio irá ser tudo como vos tinha falado, apenas dependente da disponibilidade da dita para essa data.

abraços


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2009 às 18:14)

*Re: Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - 30 e 31 de Maio*

Olá,

Programa do encontro e caminhada:







*Importante:*

*Prazo limite*
Nesta altura cerca de 10 pessoas já manifestaram interesse em participar. O prazo limite para inscrições é *Domingo, 17 de Maio*.

*Alojamento*
Após pesquisa por melhores preços sugere-se como alojamento o Hotel Covilhã Parque (** Sup). Os preços são os seguintes:
Single: 22 €/ noite
Duplo:  30€ /noite (2 pessoas)

Existe muita oferta na região para diferentes bolsas, o alojamento é apenas sugerido, cada um pode optar por alternativas conforme a sua preferência, mas facilitaria a logística se todos estivessem o mais próximo possível. Alternativamente também está a ser estudada uma opção de aluguer de um turismo de habitação para todo ou parte do grupo mas só se poderá decidir após obtido o número definitivo de participantes. Essa hipótese também é obviamente facultativa para quem preferir a privacidade de um hotel. 

*Transportes*
Quem não possuir transporte próprio e quer vir ao encontro entre em contacto por MP para ver se é possível articular alguma boleia ou até o uso de transporte público e depois na Covilhã ter disponível transporte da organização.

*Actividades*
Todas as actividades são facultativas, ou seja, se alguém por exemplo for da região e não puder ir à caminhada, pode perfeitamente aparecer para um jantar ou apenas para um passeio no Domingo.


----------



## amarusp (14 Mai 2009 às 22:10)

*Re: Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - 30 e 31 de Maio*

Gostaria mas não me é possivel participar neste interessante evento.
para dar uma ideia da descida entre a Torre e Loriga deixo aqui um video fotográfico feito pelo meu mano:


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2009 às 10:10)

*Re: Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - 30 e 31 de Maio*



amarusp disse:


> Gostaria mas não me é possivel participar neste interessante evento.
> para dar uma ideia da descida entre a Torre e Loriga deixo aqui um video fotográfico feito pelo meu mano:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q11izbm-RRU




Bom e oportuno vídeo 
Mas veja se arranja um tempinho nem que seja para um café à chegada à Loriga


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2009 às 13:19)

*Re: Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - 30 e 31 de Maio*



Vince disse:


> Bom e oportuno vídeo
> Mas veja se arranja um tempinho nem que seja para um café à chegada à Loriga




Reforço o convite.

Loriga foi uma das localidades que mais se destacou nos últimos meses. Pelas fotografias, pelos registos que foram feitos, pela neve e pelas suas paisagens.

Acho que faz todo o sentido no final da caminhada, beber um sumo ou um café por lá.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Mai 2009 às 20:54)

*Re: Rota dos Vales Glaciários da Serra da Estrela - 30 e 31 de Maio*



amarusp disse:


> Gostaria mas não me é possivel participar neste interessante evento.
> para dar uma ideia da descida entre a Torre e Loriga deixo aqui um video fotográfico feito pelo meu mano:



Viva amarusp 

O vídeo está fantástico; parabéns ao mano.


----------



## ACalado (1 Jun 2009 às 01:28)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Aqui ficam umas fotos do fantástico encontro do meteopt   um fim de semana em grande


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2009 às 01:40)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Cheguei há pouco deste encontro. Foi espectacular! Grandes momentos que passámos todos juntos. Fim de semana excepcional, hoje ao final tarde mal saímos das Penhas da Saúde já me roía de saudades destes dias de natureza, convívio e amizade, sempre com a meteorologia e a natureza a servir de mote.

Na véspera pensei que tínhamos tido muito azar na data com esta invasão de calor, mas rapidamente percebi que afinal tinhamos sido uma sorte, excepcional, estávamos afinal no único local do país onde havia temperaturas amenas enquanto tudo bufava e transpirava   

Fomos 9 foristas ao encontro (andré, gil, henrique, joseoliveira, rebelo, spiritmind, veterano, vince e vitamos ), se sonhassem quanto bom foi, seriam certamente muitos mais


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jun 2009 às 01:51)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*



spiritmind disse:


> Aqui ficam umas fotos do fantástico encontro do meteopt   um fim de semana em grande



Olá Spiritmind
Por razões óbvias sou suspeito mas não queria deixar de mostrar o quanto as aprecio…
Estão de facto muito boas. 
abraço


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2009 às 02:38)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*







































































(clicar para ampliar)


----------



## Dan (1 Jun 2009 às 10:09)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

As fotos estão muito boas 

Foi com muita pena que não participei nesta caminhada. Certamente não faltarão outros eventos deste tipo e aí espero poder estar presente.


----------



## vitamos (1 Jun 2009 às 10:44)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Muito boas fotos! 

Excelentes mas poucas... comparadas com os milhões de frames que vão passando pelo meu cérebro, consumido que estou já pela nostalgia de um grande fim de semana!

Foi fantástico


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Jun 2009 às 11:54)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Boas

Obrigado a todos os presentes neste encontro, o belo fim de semana que me proporcionaram, num local lindo, numa casa fantástica, foram dois dias de convívio, amizade, galhofa, muito divertidos  

Que belas imagens estão a ser colocadas, eu não tenho nem uma foto, mas o vídeo vamos ver se ainda fica pronto esta semana. 

Mais uma vez obrigado 

Para que não pode ir, fica para próxima oportunidade, que será brevemente. 

Abraços


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2009 às 12:03)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

paisagem lindissima
uma prova de que a serra é linda em todas as estações do ano


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jun 2009 às 12:47)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Que paisagens Fabulosas, a serra da estrela é muito bonita também na primavera.


----------



## Veterano (1 Jun 2009 às 14:10)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Mais um encontro que serviu para reforçar os laços entre os participantes. 

Para além do que aqui já foi referido, gostaria de salientar que entre os nove membros, havia idades desde os 15 anos até aos 50 anos. Isso não se notou.

  Participaram estudantes, "trabalhadores", "doutores" e "engenheiros". Ninguém deu por nada. Todos colaboraram, trabalharam, caminharam, divertiram-se, com gostos musicais muito idênticos (play it loud).

 Em resumo, óptimo convívio, experiência a repetir sem dúvida logo que possível.


----------



## Henrique (1 Jun 2009 às 17:32)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Palavras? Para quê? 

Um fim de semana que nos deixou nostalgicos e espectantes por um futuro e espero que próximo encontro  
É agora tentador chamar a esta nossa comunidade uma grande familia, movidos e unidos pelas mais diversas causas.

Tomara que todos os encontros que se venham a realizar, sejam tão bons ou melhores que este!

Deixo então algumas fotos deste grande fim de semana.


----------



## ACalado (1 Jun 2009 às 18:20)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Ficam por fim as ultimas fotos


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2009 às 20:37)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

O sol está agora a pôr-se....

Há dois dias atrás foi assim:






A minha nostalgia ainda não me permite tecer comentários. 
Talvez mais logo, com mais algumas fotos.


----------



## Z13 (1 Jun 2009 às 22:08)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Bem........ grandes imagens vocês trouxeram!!

Parabéns !!!

Aqui na Sanábria foram 6... aí na Estrela, já foram 9.... qualquer dia subimos o Pico e invadimos os Açores!!!


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2009 às 22:55)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Belas imagens da zona  gostei muito das fotos todas!! Espero poder ir na próxima


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2009 às 23:34)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Um fim-de-semana espectacular, que ficará para sempre na memória dos seus participantes. Hoje, é imensa a nostalgia que me preenche. Memórias dos jantares, das risadas, da conversa, da parvoíce, que aqui apenas estão presentes em fotos, mas que decerto ainda fluem alegremente pela mente de quem viveu e sentiu de perto.


*Os primeiros registos.*

Logo após o início da caminhada:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3329/3587153956_dace29d317_b.jpg

Uma pequena lagoa:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3626/3587160230_b974b305cf_b.jpg

O nosso MeteoBus:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3599/3586355685_8295e168fb_b.jpg

Uma queda de água, perto de Covão d'Ametade:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3415/3587167150_6bd649a3d6_b.jpg


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Jun 2009 às 00:44)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Excelente fim de semana que passaram, que inveja, mas para a próxima estou lá também.
Boas fotos pessoal, muito boas mesmo parabéns


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2009 às 01:00)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Passei o dia a ouvir *Deep Forest*

Não conhecia, mas depressa me apaixonei pela melodia.
Assim como pelos momentos que este encontro proporcionou.

Engraçado, como aquilo que era para inicialmente ser uma caminhada, depressa se tornou numa espécie de vida em sociedade. Com a vantagem de todos sem excepção, serem amantes de fenómenos idênticos e terem interesses comuns.

E como já o disseram, a idade ou profissão, em nada interferiu nestes dias.
Eu senti-me realmente bem e em casa.

Porque ser meteomaluco é mais do que ir ao encontro da trovoada ou sentir a neve. É ter a humildade de saber viver em comunidade. Afinal é isso que somos. 

Algumas fotografias que fui tirando.

Vale Glaciar, ainda perto de Manteigas.










A chegar à Nave de Santo António





Nave de Santo António





Caminheiros





Covão do Ferro





Escalada na parede de neve!!





Junto à Senhora da Estrela





Cântaros





Desenvolvimentos verticais, do lado de lá da fronteira.





Vista da nossa varanda.





Ao pôr-do-sol, na barragem do Viriato - Penhas da Saúde. 





Cascata a 50 metros da nossa casa. Não é para todos.





Junto ao Cântaro Magro, com o Covão da Ametade lá no fundo.





Lagoa Comprida, vista para oeste.






A nostalgia de ontem, na viagem de regresso...






Aguardo impaciente pelo próximo episódio.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jun 2009 às 04:56)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Imaginando algum do vosso convívio,
vendo o vosso habitat,
um dia, ( na próxima ? ),terei que arranjar agenda.
Belas reportagens...


----------



## Henrique (2 Jun 2009 às 12:21)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

E mais um pouco do fim de semana neste video


----------



## vitamos (2 Jun 2009 às 13:03)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

ALERTA!! Este tópico começa a ficar demasiado lamechas... 

Impossível não ficar nostálgico! Obrigado por estarem a  conseguir compilar tão bem fotos e vídeos em registos absolutamente fantásticos


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Jun 2009 às 13:46)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

boas

Henrique que vídeo espectacular, parabéns belo trabalho.

Este pessoal foi mesmo inspirado, que fotos, que vídeos.

Parabéns.

abraços


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2009 às 15:17)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Todas estas fotos e videos espelham bem a beleza do local onde passamos um magnífico fim-de-semana!

  Mas atenção: outros locais nos esperam, a fasquia está elevada, mas esta comunidade já demonstrou que tem capacidade para outros voôs, talvez internacionais.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jun 2009 às 20:41)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Só agora começo a aterrar e acordar para a realidade!
Até então, sem palavras que expressassem o quão bom foi este último fim-de-semana, sou invadido por uma enorme nostalgia de um acontecimento único na minha vida…
Não conhecia o coração da Serra da Estrela.
Como amante da natureza, há muito que ambicionava fazer uma caminhada com estas características.
Desejava enriquecer a minha lista de amizades.
Tudo isto foi conseguido em apenas um fim-de-semana!
Desde a electrizante partida ao por do sol de 6ª feira até à nostálgica despedida ao por do sol de Domingo, consegui reunir todos os elementos essenciais que compõem uma das muitas sensações de enorme satisfação e realização pessoal.
Apesar de ainda novo neste espaço, penso que o fiz no tempo certo e o acolhimento sentido desde o início atingiu o seu auge durante este encontro.
Foi uma excelente oportunidade para (dentro do possível) pessoalmente conhecer membros desta comunidade e descobri (sem excepção) um leque de pessoas fantásticas, que sabem como criar um ambiente de convívio em perfeito equilíbrio.
Penso que o grupo de caminheiros não poderia ter sido mais bem escolhido sendo marcado pelo entusiasmo e diversão tão fundamentais.
Lamento imenso não poder apresentar imagens dos grandes momentos que passamos, no entanto o que já foi mostrado ilustra na perfeição a grandeza desta fantástica aventura.
Muito mais haveria a dizer, mas o que ficou na memória de cada um dos presentes neste encontro tem o seu valor inestimável e clama por novas oportunidades, no mínimo tão boas quanto esta.
Como estreante, resta-me portanto dizer:_*Muito obrigado a todos…*


----------



## MSantos (2 Jun 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Boas fotos pessoalMais uma grande iniciativa do MeteoPT


----------



## iceworld (2 Jun 2009 às 22:56)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Um grande bem hajam a todos os participantes. Obrigado pelas fotos e vídeos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jun 2009 às 09:29)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Mais uma vez em que infelizmente não pude comparecer.

Mas não importa; muitas são as vezes em que estou convosco, mesmo fora das caminhadas e dos eventos.

Costuma dizer-se que à terceira é de vez, e pode ser que vá à 3ª caminhada. 

Parabéns pelo saudável convívio entre vós e pelas fotografias e vídeos que realizaram.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Jun 2009 às 14:20)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Mais uma caminhada em que não pude participar.

Mas as fotos, os vídeos e as descrições dos que estiveram presentes fazem com que sintamos também o que passaram por lá.

Parabéns por mais uma excelente caminhada/convívio, pode ser que para a próxima dê para participar também.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2009 às 14:32)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Mais algumas...


A primeira núvem:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3652/3589251065_62844b75a6_b.jpg

Vestígios de neve, a cerca de 1900m de altitude, vistos de Covão d'Ametade:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3374/3589255293_24b1f0c504_b.jpg

Mais uma vista de Covão d'Ametade:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3567/3589259813_e7ea06be13_b.jpg

O Vale Glaciar:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3298/3589263177_175fcb83e1_b.jpg

Vista para Sul, já perto da Torre:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3323/3589266359_f27538aecb_b.jpg


----------



## Teles (4 Jun 2009 às 08:01)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Sem dúvida que estes encontros são de uma preciosidade sem fim , tive pena de não ter podido me associar a estes caminhantes , que pelas palavras e imagens nos dão a conhecer este nosso maravilhoso  país , é mais um relato do melhor que há em Portugal.
Parabéns e obrigado por partilharem.


----------



## João Soares (4 Jun 2009 às 09:46)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Foi com muita pena minha que não pode comparecer na 2ºCaminhada MeteoPT 

No entanto, com estas magnificas fotos e vídeo, foi como se todos nos participássemos na Caminhada.

Parabéns aos fotógrafos, que nos maravilharam com umas fotos estupendas.
E ao realizador do vídeo  , que teve uma excelente ideia de filmar a entrada de Lisboa pela Ponte 25 de Abril .  

Malta, vocês conseguiram por os membros e os visitantes de boca aberta ou a babarem-se por não irem 

Continuem....
Siga a 3ºCaminhada *Mete**o**PT*.Com


----------



## Veterano (4 Jun 2009 às 09:51)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*



João Soares disse:


> Siga a 3ºCaminhada *Mete**o**PT*.Com



  Sentimos a tua falta, João, e contamos contigo para a próxima, já existem algumas ideias...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jun 2009 às 20:46)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*

Para terminar, as restantes fotos desta magnífica caminhada!


O contraste entre as flores e o céu:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3601/3595215069_407c49fb06_b.jpg

Uma vista para Sul, já a cerca de 1800m de altitude:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3615/3595218775_35103fbf24_b.jpg

Uma grande massa de Neve, a cerca de 1950m de altitude:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3561/3596029318_0cf61f2f95_b.jpg

Mais do mesmo:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3562/3595223549_319087879c_b.jpg

Já na Torre:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3359/3596037142_7335216c14_b.jpg

O Santuário de Nossa Senhora da Estrela:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3556/3595232611_91557c064b_b.jpg

Quase que era possível ver a "nossa casa"! Penhas da Saúde:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3379/3595235307_57ebf5a616_b.jpg

Outra perspectiva do MeteoBus:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3346/3596046744_7dbb319acc_b.jpg

Loriga!




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3590/3596049002_c261ff9ed9_b.jpg

Para Norte:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3306/3596052618_6e44874baf_b.jpg

Uma das aldeias mais altas de Portugal. Sabugueiro:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3410/3596055588_9f804825d1_b.jpg

Já "dentro" da aldeia:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3325/3596058502_d58176b13d_b.jpg

Lagoa Comprida:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3650/3596061768_0011647b64_b.jpg

Outra perspectiva:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3358/3595257593_0e92183d7c_b.jpg

E outra:




http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2423/3596068872_1f4cf20e7f_b.jpg

E mais uma!:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3387/3596072034_f08defb3fe_b.jpg

Para terminar, o local de buzinamento obrigatório!




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3330/3595267541_759cb075f4_b.jpg


Foi, de facto, um fim-de-semana inesquecível! A ver se repetimos a dose em Novembro!


----------



## vitamos (5 Jun 2009 às 10:05)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*



Gilmet disse:


> Para terminar, as restantes fotos desta magnífica caminhada!



Lindas, como as restantes aqui colocadas! Estas imagens são quase uma tortura nostálgica!


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jun 2009 às 22:14)

*Re: 2ª Caminhada MeteoPT.com & Encontro MeteoPT/MeteoAlerta/MeteoCovilha 29-31 Maio 2*



nimboestrato disse:


> um dia, ( na próxima ? ),terei que arranjar agenda.
> Belas reportagens...



Já somos dois...
Foi com muita pena minha que também não tive agenda para desfrutar de bons momentos com todos os presentes e de grandes paisagens...

Grandes fotos de uma zona que conheço muito mal...


Venha a próxima


----------

